# Winchester 1300 finish issues



## mhayes (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok, I recenly purchased a 1300 NWTF edition. I believe that it is the 2nd or 3rd run, 1990 or 1991. I could tell it needed a fair cleaning when I bought it. Got it home took it aprart and started. All I was doing was using remington oil on a cloth. When I got to the barrel my cloth was getting really dirty. You could not and still can't see any surface rust or pitting. But the more I rub the dirtier my rag gets. And it's brown like I am wiping off surface rust. I also noticed the barrel is a slight different color than the reciever. It's more grayish than the standard blueing on reciever. It does not appear to have been painted as the chamber and make, model are very visible. It is also a more matte finish than the reciever. So, what can I use to really clean the barrel (outside) without damaging it? Has something been done to my gun? I tried to take a few pics but it's is not noticeable in the pics. Any ideas? Is is supposed to be this way and I justneed to clean the outside really well?


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 10, 2015)

The receiver is aluminum, its anodized black.  It will be a different color than blackened/blued steel....nature of the beast.

The brown on your rag from the barrel is rust and yes, you are wipeing it off.  Bluing is rust, just black not red.  As a gun ages, the black slowly transitions back to brown/red.  Cleaning a gun regularly usually removes small quantities of red/brown rust.  Not cleaning it for a long time can leave a scary amount of red/brown rust on yer cleaning rag.   Rem oil and a rag is fine for cleaning it.  Eventually, maybe in 20 years ye'll wear thru the blue with the rag.  Use in the field will wear thru the blue a good bit faster.

Enjoy yer NWTF 1300.  I had one and they are very nice shotguns.  Neat with the laminated stock.


----------



## mhayes (Jan 10, 2015)

I see. But the barrel and mag tube seem to be more gray finish than black. I have never seen one of these NEW. And the last one i seen in person was years ago. Did yours look that way? So what you are saying is i need to sit down and keep wiping until it no longer turns my rag? Thanks for the help....


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 10, 2015)

As I recall, the blue is a matt finish.  Could by why it looks greyer....less reflective.  You can wipe it as much as ya want.  I spend about 30 seconds on the outside of a rifle/shotgun.  Wipe it down with hoppes 9.  Dry it.  Wipe it down with a few drops of oil....done.


----------



## mhayes (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, so in your opinion you would not attempt to clean until your rag was coming clean?just wipe it down and if you can't see don't worry with it? This gun also has a light scratch on the reciever. What's the best way to touch this up?


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 13, 2015)

No, you will never be likely to wipe it enough to have a red free rag....at least not unless you paint the steel or otherwise completely cover it up.

Sir, respectfully,  Blueing is rust and you are setting yourself to drive yourself bonkers because of a bit of color on a rag.  

Oils (or waxes, paint, etc) protect steel from rusting, just like bluing (black rust).  Though Bluing is typically a better and more durable protection than the others listed.  

Mechanical action (wiping) and even some aggressive oils will remove rust (including bluing), slowly to quickly.  

Its a gun.  Eventually the steel, even well cared for, will turn plumb brown to red....that's black iron oxide converting back to red iron oxide from the surface as its exposed to oxygen and other corrosive elements.  Its natural.  

Keep the steel lightly oiled or waxed or both and it'll stay black for 20 to 40 years or so before you see much plumb brown or red.

The receiver is anodized aluminum.  The home gunsmith has several choices, 

1.  Leave the scratch as is....(best choice)

2.  Color the scratch with a sharpie or other permanent marker.  (unsatisfactory)

3.  Color the scratch with Aluminum Blackening compound.  (Unsatisfactory)

4.  Strip the frame bare and coat it with a good gun paint like dura/ceracoat or alumahyde (unsatisfactory)


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 8, 2015)

I have this same shotgun, it's great for turkey hunting by the way, my receiver is a little different color than the barrel, because of different type material, actually my receiver almost has the finish worn off from carrying. I wouldn't worry too much about it, I just wipe mine down with hopps or gun scrubber , then a light coat of oil, it won't rust, I've had mine since early 90s, still functions perfectly, has been through the ringer too.


----------

